# sms mit Wago 750-841



## SPS-Nutzer (23 Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mit einer Wago 750-841 über eine Fritz-Box bei einem Ereignis eine SMS versenden. 
Fragen:
Geht das ohne ein zusätzliches Modem?
Wenn ja, kann mir jemand ein kleines Beispiel (Einsatz der Funktionsbausteine, usw.) zukommen lassen?
Welche Einstellungen sind im Controller und welche in der Fritz-Box nötig?

Vielen Dank


----------



## EvilIce (24 Juni 2014)

Guck mal auf der WAGO Seite nach dem Anwendungshinweis für Sms77. Das habe ich vor zwei Wochen für mich zuhause in Betrieb genommen und das funktioniert bis jetzt echt super.
Mit SMS77 kannst du SMS ohne Modem versenden. SMS77 ist eine Webportal bei dem du dich anmelden musst.
Einstellungen sind in der Wago oder der Fritzbox eigentlich nicht nötig. Die Wago muss halt nur Zugriff auf das Internet haben. Also DNS usw. müssen passend eingestellt sein.


----------



## SPS-Nutzer (25 Juni 2014)

EvilIce schrieb:


> Guck mal auf der WAGO Seite nach dem Anwendungshinweis für Sms77. Das habe ich vor zwei Wochen für mich zuhause in Betrieb genommen und das funktioniert bis jetzt echt super.
> Mit SMS77 kannst du SMS ohne Modem versenden. SMS77 ist eine Webportal bei dem du dich anmelden musst.
> Einstellungen sind in der Wago oder der Fritzbox eigentlich nicht nötig. Die Wago muss halt nur Zugriff auf das Internet haben. Also DNS usw. müssen passend eingestellt sein.



Vielen Dank,
ich werde das umgehend ausprobieren.
SPS-Nutzer


----------



## tomrey (27 Juni 2014)

hi,
gibt es dazu ne doc? speziell zum etype und zum quittungsempfang?
gruß


----------



## EvilIce (4 Juli 2014)

Hi,

nicht das ich wüsste. Sonst einfach beim Support anfragen. Ich habe es einfach ausprobiert.


----------

